
State of Linux Usability 2020 - gilad
https://dev.to/lawzava/state-of-linux-usability-2020-1654
======
simonblack
I wasted a lot of my time evangelising Linux for many years.

The equivalent in the motor world is to try to get everybody to drive Mazdas
because 'They're Better!'.

I happily drive my Mercedes and I happily use Linux Mint on my Desktop. But if
Joe next door wants to use Windows and drive his Ford, who am I to make him
think otherwise?

I'm probably an outlier, but I've never used Windows as my everyday desktop
OS. I moved from MSDOS to UNIX around 1991 and then from UNIX to Linux in
2001. Everything I want to do on my computer is done with Linux and without
Windows.

